
All of New York City's 592,130 Trees, Mapped - antr
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3045057/all-of-new-york-citys-592130-trees-mapped
======
peter_tonoli
Similar to this is the survey of all trees in The City of Melbourne
[http://melbourneurbanforestvisual.com.au/#mapexplore](http://melbourneurbanforestvisual.com.au/#mapexplore)
, that also gives viewers the opportunity to email each tree.

